# Fisher/Snow Ex/Western 300W Wireless Tailgate Spreader?



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a small tailgate spreader to salt my parents (two) and my driveways. I'm not going to salt other driveways I plow. I'm more looking to help my dad so he doesn't have to salt after I plow. He's 72, in really good health, just one less thing he'd have to worry about doing.

I've been looking into the Fisher Quick Caster 300W, Snow Ex Wireless Utility SR-210 and Western Low Pro 300W. They're all the same, different names and the Western's in red.

Anyone have any experience with these little spreaders? If so, how well does the remote control system work? Can regular bagged rock salt be used in them? Anything else I should know about them? Again, not using it for commercial use.

Would buying a used one be to risky? Are replacement parts expensive?

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I've sold a bunch of them. They work well enough so long as you have realistic expectations. It wont do the job of a $2000 or $3000 tailgate spreader. Dry bagged rock salt and a couple of driveways should be fine.

Never sold any repair parts for it so no idea off hand how expensive it is. There isnt too much to go wrong but like anything else, used is always a gamble so it depends on the price on whether it might be worth it


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I've sold a bunch of them. They work well enough so long as you have realistic expectations. It wont do the job of a $2000 or $3000 tailgate spreader. Dry bagged rock salt and a couple of driveways should be fine.
> 
> Never sold any repair parts for it so no idea off hand how expensive it is. There isnt too much to go wrong but like anything else, used is always a gamble so it depends on the price on whether it might be worth it


Thanks, that's the kind of info I was looking for.

NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The up shot is that it is very economically priced and not a crazy amount more than a walk behind. And you dont have to walk.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> The up shot is that it is very economically priced and not a crazy amount more than a walk behind. And you dont have to walk.


Exactly what I'm looking for! 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Got the Snow Ex Wireless SR-210. Hopefully I'll get to put it to use tomorrow.

NYH1.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Do a little write up afterwards with how it worked out. Interesting little unit.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Do a little write up afterwards with how it worked out. Interesting little unit.


I'll definitely let you know how I like it.

I thought I was going to get to use it this morning. We had freezing rain last night. It was raining this morning and it all melted.

NYH1.


----------



## Sawdust Bob (Oct 16, 2004)

I bought a Low Pro 300W by Western ! It works great, light ( 68 ) pounds to install ! Power from my seven pin trailer plug . Remote works great. The hopper will hold about 150 pounds of bagged rock salt ! The clear plastic cover for the top has a lot to be desired . You have to be careful when removing it to keep from cracking it . Other than that its excellent!!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm happy with my SR-210. I'm going to make my own cover/lid for mine. I don't do a lot of salting, which is why I went with this one. It does everything I need it to do.

NYH1.


----------



## Greg9504 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone have any luck spreading straight sand (or 1/8” washed chip stone) with these? I know they only list rock salt on the web site under material compatibility. Is the problem that the small grained material would just flow out when stopped? 

Thanks.
Greg.


----------



## Sawdust Bob (Oct 16, 2004)

You are correct. the small grained material would flow out when stopped !!


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Speedi dri has consistency of rock salt. Would this work?


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Any one find a fix for cover? Mine seems to have shrunk and clear vinyl trying to pull out of stitching when trying to get on. Only 1 year old. So want to buy the same thing that won't last


----------



## Steve123 (Dec 4, 2021)

I have a Fisher Quick-Caster 300W and am disappointed so far. I have used it twice, both using bagged rock salt. I make sure that there are no chunks. The only material that it moves is the material directly above the worm. So, it only salts for a few seconds, then I have to get out of the cab, to shake the hopper. It never runs consistently on its own. Perhaps if the material moved down better from the sides, it would work better? I was thinking about using WD-40 or an ecologically friendly lubricant on the inside of the hopper? Does anyone else have this issue or any suggestions? 

Thank you!

As a side note, I did have a problem with installation. The remote would not work after installing. Even if you don't have a trailer battery, check the "trailer battery" fuse. This is the power supply for the plug to the spreader. It's a 30A fuse on my 2017 Sierra Elevation. This little check could save you lots of grief if its not working after installing.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Is your bag material powdery?


----------



## Steve123 (Dec 4, 2021)

No, actually, it is damp. I can see powdery moving better but how do you make sure that you can get dry bagged salt? Maybe there is another material that is dry but probably a lot more expensive? Do you have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I haven’t run into the damp bag stuff just the powdery stuff. That’s what happens is it domes inside and doesn’t fall down . You can simply add a vibrator to cure the problem.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the western version. I have put 5 pallets of American bagged rock salt thru it This year and 3 pallets last season. Only issue is if you get a chunk you miss.


----------

